# Speedlite 600EX RT now in stock at B&H!



## ramon123 (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847537-REG/Canon_5296B002_Speedlite_600EX.html


----------



## Strobe the globe (May 13, 2012)

My Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT arrived a few weeks ago. I'm very pleased with the purchase, despite it's price. It has opened up new functionality for my existing lenses. 

I have filmed a short 'hands on' first look video if you're interested. 

Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT - Unboxing & First Look

Now to start saving up for the 440EX-RT ....


----------

